
The “hidden figures” in Hidden Figures - techchick
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/the-hidden-figures-in-hidden-figures-9883e299ba72#.n0md1ftbv
======
drallison
Hidden Figures is a _must see_ film with an important social message, a great
cast, and fine production values.

Hidden Figures is my favorite in several Oscar categories.

